#ubuntu-mk 2012-01-18
<vladan> damjan: кај си бе :)
<damjan> abe
<damjan> пак тука а
<vladan> :)
<vladan> па шо му ебиш мајката и онака никој нема
<damjan> џабе се криеш и тука сѐ се логира :)
<vladan> ми пушта нотификации ова можеш да ми клајш никот
<vladan> знам дека логира
<vladan>  
<vladan> тука не трола никој бар :)
<vladan> раат
<vladan> heaven for everyone
<vladan> него пак остваривме плоден ден :)
<vladan> +-4к
<damjan> кеш кеш
<vladan> забава до бесвест
#ubuntu-mk 2013-01-14
<KeyboardNotFound> Zdravo
<KeyboardNotFound> Imali nekoj tuka ?
<damjan> KeyboardNotFound: по некој
<KeyboardNotFound> damjan: ubavo :D
<KeyboardNotFound> Има начин кога ќе го стартувам компјутеров да ми се автоматски стартува и скајпот ?
